# Egrets



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anybody keep egrets? I would be interested to hear about how you keep them, diet and if they breed?

also could you recommend a supplier. I am thinking Little egrets to start with as they are not too expensive and hardy.

I have a large aviary with running water so it would be ideal.

I would also like to try European spoonbill.

Can either of these birds be kept pinioned or clipped? or even at liberty?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Never kept them long term but have occasionally treated Little Egrets in rehab, and frequently Grey Herons, which are essentially the same, just larger. Main diet, unsurprisingly is fish, though the egrets are also keen on insects such as meal and Morio worms. Herons also readily take day old chicks and mice, and while these are too big for the egrets I would imagine they would take similar food of the appropriate size. Herons are very agile on the ground and climb well, so do well flightless, so pinioning or clipping should be possible. I have seen related species kept at liberty (white storks, night herons etc) and while they tend to stick mostly within the grounds they will occasionally wander. This is usually done in zoos and wildlife parks so they have a lot of ground available to them. To do it privately I would imagine you would need a large property and understanding neighbors (due to the diet they are extremely messy and would make a lovely job of whitewashing next door's roof!).
As for suppliers, they are rarely kept privately so are difficult to find, but are occasionally available. They are relatively common in zoo collections so may be worth looking in that field, though zoos themselves rarely sell to private keepers.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for your most helpful reply. I saw some recently for sale so I may well get a pair for the aviary and see how they do. I rehabilitated a heron once also. Was a beautiful bird up close. He released himself actually, flew out over my head one day and glided down to the nearby river. I see a heron there occasionally, i like to think it is him! Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

